# Graveur iMac G5 => lightscribe ?



## tom_gab (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Petite question technique concernant le graveur fourni avec les iMac G5 2Ghz : est-il compatible Lightscribe ?
en effet, sans le faire exprès, j'ai acheté des CD compatible avec cette technologie que je ne connaissais pas, alors je voudrais en profiter.
mais j'ai comme la vague impression que le graveur Mac n'est pas comptabile.
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2005)

Non, aucuns graveur livré avec les mac ne sont compatible Lightscribe.

Je ne suis même pas sur que les graveurs externes puissent utiliser Lightscribe sur mac car tout le logiciels que j'ai vu pour graver l'image n'étaient compatible que PC. Mais ça je n'en ai aucune certitude.


----------



## tchico (17 Décembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucuns graveur livré avec les mac ne sont compatible Lightscribe.
> 
> Je ne suis même pas sur que les graveurs externes puissent utiliser Lightscribe sur mac car tout le logiciels que j'ai vu pour graver l'image n'étaient compatible que PC. Mais ça je n'en ai aucune certitude.



Je regardais à l'instant car je pense acquérir ce modèle
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10096

Reste le prix du DVD qui est un peu plus cher.
Mais quand on aime.....


----------

